# La P2 di Licio Gelli "era una cosa seria"



## Mari' (27 Settembre 2010)

domenica, 26 settembre 2010 | 23:25 

 *La P2 di Licio Gelli “era una cosa seria”

*







Ancora *Licio Gelli*!


*Fascista ai tempi di Mussolini*, combattente in Spagna in favore di Francisco Franco, dopo la morte di Mussolini sembra venga arruolato dalla CIA e dopo essere diventato direttore della Permaflex nel 1948 diventa portaborse di un deputato democristiano.
 La fase successiva di *Licio Gelli* è la scalata alla massoneria, e la costituzione della loggia Propaganda 2 (P2), nella quale riuscì a fare entrare politici, ministri, generali, vescovi e imprenditori che secondo Gelli_ “volevano fare il bene del paese”_, infatti prosegue _“eravamo una loggia legata  dall’anticomunismo e dall’alto senso dello stato, non come questa presunta p3 che è fatta solo da affaristi!”_.
 La loggia massonica *P2* venne sciolta e accusata di un disegno eversivo volto a sovvertire il potere democratico in Italia.



In una perquisizione della guardia di finanza nella sua villa, venne trovata una lista di appartenenti alla P2 tra i quali figuravano anche Maurizio Costanzo, Vittorio Emanuele di Savoia, l’attuale Presidente del Consiglio dei Ministri *Silvio Berlusconi* e *Fabrizio Cicchitto*.
 Dopo essere stato arrestato mentre ritirava migliaia di dollari in Svizzera ed essere evaso e fuggito in sudamerica, Licio Gelli si costituì nel 1987.
 Nel 1983, la commissione parlamentare d’inchiesta presieduta da *Tina Anselmi* evidenziò responsabilità della P2 nelle vicende economiche italiane, in particolare nello scandalo del *Banco Ambrosiano* e nel condizionamento della vita politica italiana.
 Ancora oggi quest’uomo dal passato torbido va in televisione e rilascia interviste, come nulla fosse accaduto._ (fonte: corriere e wikipedia / foto: corriere.it)_


http://notiziefresche.info/la-p2-era-una-cosa-seria_post-36219/


----------



## Mari' (27 Settembre 2010)

*lunedì 27 settembre 2010*

lunedì 27 settembre 2010

*"Il fondo non è stato ancora toccato": parola di Licio Gelli* 








Siccome in Italia all'assurdità non c'è mai limite, credo valga la pena leggere quest' ultima intervista rilasciata da *Licio Gelli* all'Unione Sarda: un'Italia che agli occhi dell'ex Venerabile appare *destinata ad affondare ed a diventare una colonia cinese*, con un Berlusconi che sembra troppo incerto, con un Fini che ha tradito gli ideali che gli aveva insegnato Almirante, e con un'opposizione che non si capisce di cosa parli e cosa proponga al Paese.
                La vera primizia è legg*ere il disappunto dell'intervistato quando si associa la P2 alla neofita P3*: Gelli prima di tutto si offende quando il giornalista associa Flavio Carboni alla sua figura, e poi durante tutta l'intervista tende a differenziare la seria associazione massonica qual'era la sua P2, da quel sodalizio di affaristi per fare soldi, quale invece è la P3.

 "Non scherziamo. Noi si aveva sei ministri, un'ottantina di generali, il mondo dell'economia e dell'editoria. Tutti legati da un'idealità: fare il bene del Paese e cercare di regalargli istituzioni più forti. Eravamo legati dall'anti-comunismo, non dalla voglia di fare affari" ribadisce l'ex Maestro Venerabile della P2.

              Il 28 settembre del 2003, Gelli in un'intervista a Repubblica dichiarò: "Guardo il Paese e dico: avevo già scritto tutto trent'anni fa".

      Oggi ne risente se viene associato a Carboni, difende con orgoglio la sua loggia massonica, si offende per il paragone tra la P3 ed i suoi massoni, tutte persone legate da un'idealità, e non dagli affari.

*A leggerlo sembra che della P2*, il più grande scandalo della storia repubblicana italiana, *se ne debba avere quasi nostalgia*: una loggia massonica che, a confronto con i vari sodalizi affaristici attuali, a leggere Gelli ne esce come un branco di bambini che si dilettavano al biliardino all'oratorio.

"Se avessi vent'anni di meno saprei cosa fare: mobiliterei i miei amici (e ne ho ancora molti, sa?) per un'azione di protesta non violenta contro l'ingerenza dell'Europa. Farei sdraiare migliaia di persone in strada per opporsi a chi vieta di esporre il Crocifisso negli edifici pubblici. È il segno del degrado nel quale siamo finiti. Stia sicuro che il fondo non è stato ancora toccato" dichiara l'ex capo piduista.

              Invece ti sbagli caro Gelli: quel fondo molto probabilmente già è stato toccato. C'avrà pensato qualche tuo amico, molto probabilmente qualcuno con vent'anni in meno di te.

              Ed il segno del degrado nel quale siamo finiti, in fondo è proprio questo.

http://www.agoravox.it/Il-fondo-non-e-stato-ancora.html

*
L'articolo del -L'UNIONE SARDA.it:*
http://www.unionesarda.it/Articoli/Articolo/197358


.


----------



## Mari' (29 Settembre 2010)

*29 settembre, 2010 · 14:37

 Il berlusconismo è trait d’union tra la P2 e la P3   

*
Silvio Berlusconi





 Esiste una «effettiva continuità» tra il piano di Rinascita democratica di Licio Gelli, la P2, scoperto dalla magistratura agli inizi degli anni Ottanta e «l’ipotesi di cambiamento del Paese messo in atto dai governi Berlusconi». A parlare senza troppe perifrasi non è Antonio di Pietro ma uno dei più accreditati teologi moralisti, don Gianino Piana che sul mensile Jesus tratteggia il berlusconismo, definendolo il «trait d’union tra la P2 e la P3». Sic et simpliciter. In questi sedici anni, sostiene, l’obiettivo perseguito, e cioè il «progressivo svuotamento dall’interno di ogni sostanza reale della democrazia parlamentare in favore di uno Stato populista» guidato da un capo carismatico col diretto controllo di tutte le leve del potere. La riflessione del sacerdote muove dalla constatazione di partiti ormai inesistenti, parlamentari designati dall’alto, sindacati lacerati, magistratura screditata, «Rai distrutta come servizio pubblico e si potrebbe pure continuare». La cosa che preoccupa il mondo cattolico di base è il silenzio, anzi l’indifferenza di gran parte degli italiani, oltre che lo «sconcertante servilismo di molti uomini pubblici» e «l’insufficiente reazione dei chierici», vale a dire vescovi e cardinali, «spesso tra loro divisi». Una fotografia decisamente impietosa e a tinte fosche come mai era apparsa su un periodico cattolico. Don Giannino Piana insiste soprattutto su un punto. Il vero danno è di natura morale: «bisogna ricostruire le fondamenta di una politica che concorra allo sviluppo di una serena convivenza civile». 

di FR.GIA.
http://www.ultimenotizie.tv/notizie-politiche/il-berlusconismo-e-trait-dunion-tra-la-p2-e-la-p3.html


----------



## Mari' (19 Ottobre 2010)

*P3: Carbone si dice “vittima di millantatori”
* di Redazione Il Fatto Quotidiano  19 ottobre 2010

“Vittima di millantatori”. Così si definisce *Vincenzo Carbone*, accusato in concorso in corruzione, interrogato oggi per tre ore dalla procura di Roma nell’ambito dell’inchiesta sulla presunta P3. L’ex primo presidente della Corte di Cassazione è accusato di aver spostato senza giustificato motivo la causa Mondadori dalla sezione tributaria alle sezioni unite della Suprema Corte in cambio di un incarico di prestigio dopo la pensione. Carbone ha respinto l’ipotesi formulata dal procuratore aggiunto *Giancarlo Capaldo* e dal sostituto *Rodolfo Sabelli* che lo hanno interrogato, giudicandola “personalmente offensiva”.

 “Ha risposto in modo puntuale e corretto a tutte le domande – ha detto l’avvocato *Paola Balducci* che lo difende assieme ad Antonio Fiorella -. Abbiamo spiegato il meccanismo decisionale della Suprema Corte e a breve presenteremo una memoria tecnica anche sulle Sezioni unite”. Con riferimento al *Lodo Mondadori*, la Balducci ha detto che “Carbone non decideva nulla in merito al calendario di udienza, lo aveva informato il presidente Prestipino (deceduto, ndr) come fosse una cosa normale, nulla di importante. Ci è stata fatta sentire una intercettazione del 28 ottobre 2009 quando la decisione sulla fissazione dell’udienza risale a otto giorni prima”.

 Una parte delle domande riguardava anche il ricorso su *Nicola Cosentino,* il sottosegretario che i pm di Napoli avrebbero voluto arrestare per legami con la camorra: “C’è soltanto una chiamata fatta dalla segretaria del presidente Carbone che il giorno prima della discussione comunica la data dell’udienza a *Lombardi*”. Si tratta di Pasquale, accusato dalla procura di aver “sviluppato una fitta rete di conoscenze nei settori della magistratura e della politica, da sfruttare per i fini segreti del sodalizio”.

 Dunque, secondo la difesa, l’ex primo presidente della Cassazione sarebbe stato vittima di millantatori che “tiravano in ballo il suo nome per farsi belli e far vedere ad altri che si davano da fare. Ma si tratta di personaggi inattendibili”. L’avvocato Balducci ha voluto poi precisare che “Carbone non ha mai avuto a che fare con *Arcangelo Martino* né ha mai partecipato a incontri o pranzi in ristorante con soggetti finiti nell’inchiesta sulla P3″.

*Precedenti di questo articolo*



Nuova P2, Carbone indagato per corruzione
http://www.ilfattoquotidiano.it/2010/10/19/p3-carbone-si-dice-vittima-di-millantatori/72519/


----------



## Mari' (21 Ottobre 2010)

*P3: Marra si è dimesso dalla magistratura*

*Il presidente della corte d'Appello di Milano: "Mai venuto meno ai miei doveri"*

             21 ottobre, 15:24






Alfonso Marra durante l'inaugurazione dell'anno giudiziario, Brescia, 30 gennaio 2010

ROMA - Il presidente della Corte d'Appello di Milano, Alfonso Marra, si è dimesso dalla magistratura. E' quanto si è appreso al Csm, dove oggi il magistrato era stato convocato per rispondere delle contestazioni che gli vengono mosse nell'ambito di una procedura di trasferimento d'ufficio. Procedura che era stata aperta dopo che il nome di Marra era comparso nelle carte della Procura di Roma che indaga sulla P3 e che ad agosto aveva sentito il presidente della Corte d'Appello di Milano come testimone.
 Nemmeno 20 giorni fa 200 magistrati di Milano in una riunione indetta dall'Anm locale e alla quale erano presenti i vertici nazionali del sindacato delle toghe avevano chiesto a Marra di fare un passo indietro, insomma di lasciare la poltrona che occupa dal 3 febbraio scorso; il tutto per l'imbarazzo provocato dalle intercettazioni dell'inchiesta della Procura di Roma sulla P3 dalle quali emergerebbero le pressioni esercitate da uno dei componenti della "Loggia", Pasquale Lombardi, per favorire la nomina di Marra al vertice dell'ufficio  giudiziario milanese. Proprio per questa vicenda a luglio il Csm aveva aperto nei confronti di Marra la procedura di trasferimento d'ufficio.
*MARRA: MAI VENUTO MENO AI MIEI DOVERI - *"Non sono mai venuto meno ai miei doveri". E' quanto scrive il presidente della Corte d'Appello di Milano, Alfonso Marra, nella  lettera con cui ha rassegnato le dimissioni dalla magistratura. La missiva è stata consegnata al Csm dal collega Pier Camillo Davigo, che difendeva Marra nella procedura di trasferimento d'ufficio.Marra rivendica di aver esercitato il suo ruolo di magistrato sempre  con "disciplina ed onore" ed esprime "sgomento" per la situazione in cui si è venuto a trovare. E contesta anche il Csm, sostenendo  che la procedura di trasferimento è stata aperta nei suoi confronti fuori dai casi previsti dalla legge.
 "Temo che nella situazione creatasi la mia permanenza alla presidenza della Corte d'Appello di Milano possa incidere sul buon andamento dell'amministrazione giudiziaria e sull'attività degli organi di autogoverno", scrive ancora Marra.affermando di aver
chiesto "il collocamento a riposo per anzianità con decorrenza immediata". "Mi sgomenta che colleghi con i quali ho condiviso
anni di impegno e ai quali sono legato da reciproca conoscenza - prosegue il magistrato - possano avere di me l'immagine di una persona disposta a sacrificare la propria libertà ed indipendenza per ottenere e mantenere una carica. Preferisco farmi da parte e riservare loro quel ricordo di affetto e colleganza che più di ogni cosa oggi mi costerebbe rinnegare". Nella lettera comunque Marra si dice sicuro che "il tempo ristabilirà la verità".
*ANM, IN MAGISTRATURA OMBRE SONO INTOLLERABILI - *''Un gesto che pone fine a una vicenda che ha messo a serio rischio la credibilita' dell'intera istituzione''.Cosi' il presidente dell'Anm Luca Palamara commenta le dimissioni di Alfonso
 Marra dalla magistratura. ''Il tema della questione morale e della correttezza dei comportamenti deve assumere carattere centrale nel dibattito all'interno della magistratura dove non possono essere tollerate zone d'ombra'', aggiunge Palamara.
*ANM MILANO: UN GESTO DI RESPONSABILITA' - *"Un gesto di responsabilità". Così Manuela Massenz, presidente dell'Anm di Milano, definisce le dimissioni dal suo incarico  rassegnate ufficialmente da Alfonso Marra, presidente della Corte d'Appello di Milano, dopo che il suo nome era comparso nelle intercettazioni dell' inchiesta sulla cosiddetta P3. L'Associazione Nazionale Magistrati milanese qualche settimana fa, dopo  un'assemblea a cui avevano preso parte moltissimi tra giudici e pm aveva 'sfiduciato' Marra e gli aveva chiesto di fare un passo indietro. Oggi ormai l'ex presidente ha formalizzato le sue dimissioni e, data l'età raggiunta, dovrebbe andare in pensione.
*ANM, IN MAGISTRATURA OMBRE SONO INTOLLERABILI* - "Un gesto che pone fine a una vicenda che ha messo a serio rischio la credibilità dell'intera istituzione".Così il presidente dell'Anm Luca Palamara commenta le dimissioni di Alfonso Marra dalla magistratura. "Il tema della questione morale e della correttezza dei comportamenti deve assumere carattere centrale nel dibattito all'interno della magistratura dove non possono essere tollerate zone d'ombra", aggiunge Palamara.

http://www.ansa.it/web/notizie/rubriche/politica/2010/10/21/visualizza_new.html_1729968675.html


----------



## Mari' (28 Ottobre 2010)

*LOGGIA P3: PARLA LICIO GELLI*

           28/10/2010 


http://www.la7.it/exit/pvideo-stream?id=i351546


----------



## Mari' (17 Novembre 2010)

*P3: RIESAME, RESTANO IN CARCERE CARBONI E LOMBARDI*

10:34 17 NOV 2010   

        (AGI)  Roma - Restano in carcere il finanziere sardo Flavio Carboni e il giudice-geometra Pasquale Lombardi, due degli indagati dell'inchiesta sulla cosiddetta P3. Lo ha deciso il tribunale del riesame di Roma, presieduto da Guglielmo Muntoni, che ha respinto la richiesta delle difese di revocare o modificare la misura cautelare in carcere. Carboni e Lombardi erano finiti in manette il 7 luglio scorso, assieme all'imprenditore napoletano Arcangelo Martino (tornato poi in liberta'), con l'accusa di concorso in associazione per delinquere finalizzata alla violazione della legge sulle societa' segrete. 


http://www.agi.it/rubriche/ultime-n...riesame_restano_in_carcere_carboni_e_lombardi


----------



## Quibbelqurz (17 Novembre 2010)

Articolo sparito ... grande, Mari' :up:

La censura c'è, ma tu li becchi tutti prima :mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (18 Novembre 2010)

Eccone altri piu' ricchi 

*Inchiesta P3, restano in carcere Flavio Carboni e il magistrato Lombardi*






Flavio Carboni 
  ultimo aggiornamento: 17 novembre, ore 14:33
 Roma - (Adnkronos/Ign) - Il legale dell'imprenditore: "Non sta bene. Contro di lui accuse grottesche". Anche Verdini indagato per violazione della legge Anselmi: "Mai scaricato l'amico fraterno Dell'Utri''. (VIDEO). Sotto indagine Il sottosegretario alla Giustizia Caliendo 


http://www.adnkronos.com/IGN/News/C...ni-e-il-magistrato-Lombardi_311265766662.html
*


Inchiesta P3, restano in carcere 
 Carboni e Lombardi: “societas sceleris”*

Restano in carcere *Flavio Carboni e Pasquale Lombardi*, indagati nell’inchiesta sulla ‘P3′. Lo ha deciso il Tribunale del Riesame presieduto da Guglielmo Muntoni che ha respinto i ricorsi dei difensori. Per Carboni l’istanza era stata presentata dall’avvocato Renato Borzone, mentre per Lombardi aveva fatto ricorso l’avvocato Corrado Oliviero.

 I due legali avevano sostenuto il venir meno dell’esigenze cautelari, la non utilizzabilità delle intercettazioni tra i due indagati e soggetti politici nonché le precarie condizioni di salute dei loro assistiti. A disporre una nuova pronuncia del Riesame era stata la Corte di Cassazione che il 9 settembre scorso, accogliendo una istanza delle difese, aveva stabilito la necessità di un nuovo esame da parte del Tribunale della libertà dei ricorsi (respinti nel mese di luglio) in diversa composizione del collegio.

 Flavio Carboni, faccendiere sardo già condannato a otto anni e 6 mesi per la vicenda del fallimento del *Banco Ambrosiano*, è stato arrestato l’8 luglio scorso nell’ambito dell’inchiesta sull’eolico in Sardegna e su un presunto comitato d’affari che avrebbe gestito l’assegnazione di una serie di appalti pubblici. Secondo gli inquirenti, questo comitato era gestito da Flavio Carboni. Insieme a lui furono arrestati il geometra *Pasquale Lombardi*, ex esponente della Dc, e l’imprenditore napoletano* Arcangelo Martino*, scarcerato il 28 settembre scorso.

 Nell’ordinanza di arresto  Il gip *Giovanni De Donato* scrive: “I tre indagati erano legati in un’associazione per delinquere diretta a realizzare una serie indeterminata di delitti. Tale associazione era caratterizzata ‘dalla segretezza degli scopi’ e volta a condizionare il funzionamento degli organi costituzionali nonché degli apparati della pubblica amministrazione”. Secondo il provvedimento del tribunale del Riesame di Roma “la P3 era ed è in grado di interferire, spesso determinandole, sulle scelte di organi costituzionali e di pubblica amministrazione”. Dagli atti “emerge un concreto, attuale, e molto allarmante pericolo di reiterazione del reato” per cui “appare assolutamente necessario impedire che la prosecuzione dell’attività delittuosa della ‘societas sceleris’ in contestazione condizioni ulteriormente gli equilibri istituzionali e l’affidabilità sociale e istituzionale di istituzioni pubbliche, anche di livello costituzionale, fra cui d’importanti uffici giudiziari”. ”L’organizzazione occulta era in grado di agire in autonomia, indipendentemente dai suoi referenti politici. Gli indagati appaiono spesso collegati a specifici ambienti politici dai quali sono comunque autonomi, tanto che possono anche agire conflittualmente, come accaduto nella *vicenda Caldoro*, rispetto ai medesimi ambienti politici quando i rispettivi interessi non collimino o configgano”.

 Secondo il riesame,Nella stessa inchiesta è accusato di riciclaggio il coordinatore del Pdl *Denis Verdini*: secondo il giudice incontrò Carboni per stabilire un tentativo di avvicinamento ai giudici della Consulta. Secondo le ricostruzioni tra settembre e ottobre 2009 Carboni, Lombardi e Martino tentarono di avvicinare i giudici della Corte Costituzionale per influenzare il giudizio sul *lodo Alfano*. L’episodio si intreccia col tentativo dei tre di ottenere la candidatura dell’ex sottosegretario all’Economia, *Nicola Cosentino*, alla carica di presidente della Regione Campania, in cambio appunto degli interventi compiuti sulla Corte Costituzionale.

In riferimento alle condizioni di salute di Carboni, il tribunale spiega che “emergono patologie per le quali gli accertamenti peritali disposti hanno attestato la compatibilità delle stesse con il regime carcerario condizionata al fatto che questo sia realizzato” in una struttura carceraria adeguatamente attrezzata.

 L’avvocato *Renato Borzone* che con il collega Adelmo De Cataldo, assiste Flavio Carboni ha commentato: “Non mi aspettavo nulla di diverso. D’altra parte in un paese borbonico come l’Italia la concezione della custodia cautelare può essere questa: la pena prima del processo. Nel merito il legale ha specificato: “Rileviamo come si continui a ritenere esistente un’associazione segreta nonostante le chiare risultanze liberatorie e le dichiarazioni scagionanti di Arcangelo Martino ( il terzo indagato nella vicenda)”. Secondo Borzone infatti “Martino è stato liberato non perchè ha collaborato ma perchè secondo il parere della Procura sono venute meno le esigenze cautelari in modo oggettivo. Evidentemente le esigenze cautelari sono uguali per tutti gli indagati ma per alcuni sono più uguali degli altri”.

http://www.ilfattoquotidiano.it/201...ere-flavio-carboni-e-pasquale-lombardi/77317/



*Il Tribunale del Riesame conferma la custodia cautelare in carcere per Lombardi e Carboni *

17 novembre 2010
     Il Tribunale del Riesame di Roma, presieduto da Guglielmo Muntoni, ha confermato la custodia cautelare in carcere per *Flavio Carboni *e *Pasquale Lombardi*, due degli indagati nell'inchiesta sulla cosiddetta P3. A rimettere gli atti al Riesame era stata la Cassazione che lo scorso settembre aveva annullato con rinvio una precedente decisione del medesimo tribunale che aveva negato ai due indagati la revoca della misura cautelare. 







Il Tribunale del riesame si è pronunciato sulle istanze presentate dai legali di Carboni e Lombardi, gli avvocati Renato Borzone e Corrado Uliveto, nelle quali le difese avevano sostenuto il venir meno dell'esigenze cautelari, la non utilizzabilità delle intercettazioni tra i due indagati e soggetti politici nonchè le precarie condizioni di salute dei loro assistiti. 
 L'affarista sardo e l'ex giudice tributario erano finiti in manette il 7 luglio scorso, assieme all'imprenditore napoletano *Arcangelo Martino *(tornato poi in libertà), con l'accusa di concorso in associazione per delinquere finalizzata alla violazione della legge sulle società segrete.


http://www.ilsole24ore.com/art/noti...-conferma-custodia-101941.shtml?uuid=AYM60KkC


----------



## Mari' (18 Novembre 2010)

*C'e' anche questo*

*Carboni e Lombardi restano in carcere
"Pericolo di nuove interferenze"*

*La decisione del Tribunale del Resame sull'uomo d'affari e l'ex giudice tributario, due dei principali indagati nell'inchiesta sulla P3. Nella motivazione anche il "rischio di reiterazione del reato" e la legittimità delle intercettazioni*







Pasquale Lombardi



*ROMA *- L'uomo d'affari Flavio Carboni 1 e l'ex giudice tributario Pasquale Lombardi, 2 due dei principali indagati dell'inchiesta romana sulla cosiddetta P3 3, restano in carcere. Lo ha deciso il Tribunale del Riesame presieduto da Guglielmo Muntoni. A rimettere gli atti al riesame era stata la Cassazione 4 che, lo scorso 9 settembre, accogliendo un'istanza delle difese, aveva annullato con rinvio una precedente decisione del medesimo tribunale che aveva negato ai due indagati la revoca della misura cautelare.

Il Tribunale si è pronunciato sulle istanze presentate dai legali di Carboni e Lombardi, gli avvocati Renato Borzone e Corrado Uliveto, nelle quali le difese avevano sostenuto il venir meno dell'esigenze cautelari, la non utilizzabilità delle intercettazioni tra i due indagati e soggetti politici nonché le precarie condizioni di salute dei loro assistiti.

Secondo il Riesame, invece, Carboni e Lombardi devono rimanere in carcere perché la P3 "era ed è in grado di interferire, spesso determinandole, sulle   scelte di organi costituzionali e di pubblica amministrazione". Dagli atti "emerge un concreto, attuale, e molto allarmante pericolo di reiterazione del reato" per cui "appare assolutamente necessario impedire che la prosecuzione dell'attività delittuosa della 'societas sceleris' in contestazione condizioni ulteriormente gli equilibri istituzionali e l'affidabilità sociale e istituzionale di istituzioni pubbliche, anche di livello costituzionale, fra cui d'importanti uffici giudiziari".

In riferimento alle condizioni di salute di Carboni, il tribunale spiega che "emergono patologie per le quali gli accertamenti peritali disposti hanno attestato la compatibilità delle stesse con il regime carcerario condizionata al fatto che questo sia realizzato" in una struttura carceraria adeguatamente attrezzata.

Per il Riesame, inoltre, l'organizzazione occulta era in grado di agire in autonomia, indipendentemente dai suoi referenti politici. Gli indagati "appaiono spesso collegati a specifici ambienti politici dai quali sono comunque autonomi, tanto che possono anche agire conflittualmente, come accaduto nella vicenda Caldoro, rispetto ai medesimi ambienti politici quando i rispettivi interessi non collimino o confliggano".

Nel provvedimento di 98 pagine con cui motiva la decisione, il tribunale scrive anche che le intercettazioni utilizzate dai pm sono legittime: "Si può escludere che, nel caso in esame, le intercettazioni siano state disposte a carico degli indagati non tanto per registrare le loro conversazioni, quanto per captare indebitamente le conversazioni di parlamentari, così realizzando quella illecita forma di intercettazione 'indiretta' evidenziata". 



                                     (17 novembre 2010)
http://www.repubblica.it/politica/2...rcere_carboni_e_lombardi-9195919/?ref=HREC1-8


----------



## Mari' (19 Novembre 2010)

*P3, nuova ipotesi investigativa:
Dell'Utri e Verdini soci nell'eolico?*


_Il tribunale del Riesame anticipa quelle che potrebbero essere le nuove frontiere di un'inchiesta che non smette di riservare sorprese. 
_
_Di ANTHONY MURONI_

Anche il senatore Marcello Dell'Utri e il coordinatore nazionale del Pdl Denis Verdini erano della partita-eolico, non solo in veste di amici e sponsor di Flavio Carboni, ma in qualità di suoi soci. A ipotizzarlo, nell'ordinanza che ha confermato la custodia cautelare in carcere per il faccendiere sardo, è il tribunale del Riesame di Roma. Che anticipa, in maniera persino irrituale, quella che potrebbe essere la nuova frontiera di un'inchiesta che da ormai sette mesi squassa la politica nazionale e regionale.


*I TESTIMONI* L'ipotesi, riferita ai pm Capaldo e Sabelli dagli imprenditori forlivesi Ragni, Cosmi e Alberani («Carboni ci disse che Verdini e Dell'Utri dovevano essere soci in iniziative legate all'eolico in Sardegna») è stata smentita dallo stesso coordinatore del Pdl nel corso del suo interrogatorio del luglio scorso: «L'uomo “verde” del quale Flavio parla al suo collaboratore Piana nel corso di una conversazione telefonica dell'agosto 2009, al quale era stata promessa una sua partecipazione nell'affare legato alle energie rinnovabili, non ero io. Al massimo poteva essere Gino Mariotti, che aveva difficoltà economiche e per il quale avevo chiesto aiuto a Carboni». E quando i pm gli contestano che anche il governatore Cappellacci ha lasciato intendere di un suo coinvolgimento nel piano-eolico, Verdini ne prende atto ma replica: «A Ugo mi sono limitato a chiedere di stare a sentire cosa voleva Carboni. Con Flavio ho mantenuto i rapporti soprattutto per via del legame che lo univa a Dell'Utri e allo stesso Cappellacci». 



*L'INDAGATO** VERDINI* Contro Verdini, mostrando di non credere alla sua ricostruzione, il giudice Muntoni (che ha motivato l'ordinanza firmata in accordo con gli altri componenti del collegio, Franca Amadori e Fabio Mostarda) rileva anche altri indizi: «Colpisce la tortuosità con la quale Carboni ha finanziato la Società Toscana di Edizioni, anche in considerazione delle dichiarazioni rilasciate dal forlivese Ragni e dagli altri finanziatori per la partita eolico - scrive il magistrato - i versamenti sono stati giustificati con la volontà di acquistare per due milioni di euro parte di un terreno per il quale Antonella Pau (compagna di Carboni) possedeva solo un contratto di compravendita a un prezzo inferiore di quello che Ragni doveva acquistare. Operazione conclusa con la promozione dello stesso imprenditore di Forlì a un ruolo di primo piano del Pdl romagnolo».


*IL CASO EOLICO* Nell'ordinanza sono anche richiamati i capisaldi della tranche sarda dell'inchiesta romana su P3 ed eolico, noti da mesi: le pressioni di Carboni a Verdini (e di quest'ultimo su Cappellacci) per la nomina di Ignazio Farris alla direzione dell'Arpas, il tentativo di far cambiare alla Giunta regionale la normativa in materia di autorizzazione unica sul rilascio delle concessioni per l'eolico, il ruolo dell'ingegner Franco Piga (che sarebbe stato l'uomo delegato dal governatore a tenere i rapporti con Carboni) e dell'ex assessore regionale all'Urbanistica Gabriele Asunis, i movimenti di Pinello Cossu e Marcello Garau (uomini di fiducia dell'uomo d'affari di Torralba, in carcere dai primi di luglio), i vertici nella casa romana di Verdini.


*LA REGIONE* C'è anche un passaggio nel quale il giudice Muntoni cita i comportamenti di Cappellacci, stigmatizzandoli e definendoli illeciti: «La documentazione acquisita dal pm presso la Regione evidenzia che la nomina di Farris all'Arpas è avvenuta sulla base della mera verifica della sussistenza del titolo formale richiesto dalla legge regionale, quindi senza alcuna valutazione comparativa condotta sulla base dei titoli posseduti dai numerosi aspiranti. L'elenco formato dalla commissione tecnica di valutazione è consistito non già in una graduatoria formata sulla base di punteggi attribuiti secondo criteri predeterminati ma in un mero elenco di candidati idonei. Va rilevato, ai fini della valutazione della legittimità di questa procedura, che la legge 6 del 2006 stabilisce che la nomina del direttore dell'Arpas debba avvenire con procedura a evidenza pubblica - scrive il magistrato nell'ordinanza - come osservato nella ricostruzione della vicenda, la nomina di Farris risulta essere stata disposta dalla Giunta regionale in violazione dell'articolo 323 del codice penale, in ragione delle pressioni esercitate da Carboni e dai suoi sostenitori e sodali».


*LE ACCUSE* Il Riesame ha posto anche altri punti fermi, che a suo avviso risultano ampiamente provati nei confronti dei tre indagati principali: l'esistenza di un sodalizio segreto che interferiva sull'esercizio di funzioni costituzionali, il fine di personale arricchimento e rafforzamento del potere, la permanenza di un vincolo associativo tra i sodali di particolare fisionomia, struttura e fine criminoso. Un quadro particolarmente dettagliato, che ora dovrà affrontare un nuovo passaggio davanti alla Corte di Cassazione. Anche perché pare certo che i difensori di Carboni e Lombardi, come da loro già preannunciato, non si arrenderanno.


                 Venerdì 19 novembre 2010 07.15
http://www.unionesarda.it/Articoli/Articolo/203669


----------



## Mari' (27 Novembre 2010)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Articolo sparito ... grande, Mari' :up:
> 
> La censura c'è, ma tu li becchi tutti prima :mrgreen:


*Senti/leggi questa:* 




*Berlusconi, Dell’Utri e la P2: emergono testimonianze sulla setta segreta, la criminalità e il malaffare*


pubblicata da Gianfranco Fini Presidente il giorno lunedì 22 novembre 2010 alle ore 11.48

_di  Alda Radaelli _

Leggo, pubblicata con grande rilievo su tutti i giornali odierni, la notizia che Marcello Dell'Utri svolgeva un ruolo di mediazione tra Berlusconi e la mafia siciliana per oltre due decenni.

La notizia mette in ombra il fatto che Berlusconi era iscritto alla, e faceva affari con, o tramite, la P2 di Licio Gelli, oltre che con la mafia. Licio Gelli è oggi presidente onorario, cioè gran maestro, *della Loggia massonica di rito scozzese*.

Molti  semplici cittadini italiani potrebbero portare testimonianza *sui  rapporti tra Berlusconi, la mafia e la P2*, pur senza essere in grado di  fornire prove valevoli in tribunale. Io sono uno di quelli.

Infatti, nel 1980 ero direttore della stampa e pubblicità della società farmaceutica Pierrel, una delle più conosciute nel settore. Il mio budget pubblicitario era intorno al miliardo di lire ( 500 000 euro). Un giorno venne da me il ragioniere responsabile per il settore commerciale dell'azienda. Era fuori di sé e teneva in mano un assegno di 700 milioni ( 350 000 euro) *da versare pronta cassa al signor  Dell'Utri, allora presidente di Rete Quattro*, senza che a ciò corrispondessero servizi erogati da Rete Quattro all'azienda. L'assegno andava scalato dal budget pubblicitario, sul quale naturalmente non era stato preventivato. Io infatti non ne sapevo nulla.

*




*



La persona che faceva da tramite tra l'azienda e Dell'Utri si chiamava Stagni e partecipava come esterno alle nostre riunioni interne della società in veste di persona di fiducia, senza peraltro alcun incarico ufficiale, dell'amministratore delegato.

L'amministratore  delegato si chiamava D'Arminio Monforte, nome che apparve in seguito  *nelle liste della P2* rinvenute a Castiglion Fibocchi.

Il socio di minoranza era il finanziere Jody Vender. Il socio di maggioranza era l'avvocato Santamaria, presidente della Bastogi. Io ho denunciato il fatto a queste due persone, e sono stata licenziata in tronco. Con me tutto lo staff dirigente. La società, un tempo fiorente, è stata svenduta qualche anno più tardi al suo maggior cliente, la svedese Pharmacia.

Mi sento in dovere di portare il mio piccolo contributo al quadro che sta uscendo, grazie alla stampa indipendente, sulla torbida storia d'Italia *per il periodo che coincide  con l'ascesa di Berlusconi*.

Mi rendo conto che farei meglio a tacere, ma farei torto a quei cittadini, magistrati e poliziotti che con le loro denunce e interventi rischiano ben di più, ma non si tirano indietro.

http://www.nuovasocieta.it/attualita/9464-berlusconi-dellutri-e-la-p2.html


*FONTE *
http://it-it.facebook.com/notes/gia...sulla-setta-segreta-la-crimin/146748845373440
*
La notizia e' stata pubblicata da: *
Nuova Società - 20 nov 2010

Logicamente e' stata fatta sparire dal giornale  come ben noterai, grazie a FaceBook qualcuno la catturata prima che sparisse :mrgreen:​


----------



## Mari' (27 Novembre 2010)

*Una lettera di Gelli svela i rapporti tra P2 e massoneria*

*La “messa in sonno” di Licio Gelli in un documento del 1981 in edicola sul mensile “Il Cagliaritano”. Il Gran Maestro della Gran Loggia d’Italia U.m.s.o.i. Gianfranco Pilloni spiega nell’intervista la vera natura della Massoneria e i rapporti con la Chiesa *

Venerdí 26.11.2010 10:54
*“Ritengo superfluo commentare tutto quello che è accaduto in Italia dopo la brutale vivisezione della Loggia Massonica ‘Propaganda n°2’ perché voi tutti ne siete più al corrente di me”. *Sono le dichiarazioni che emergono dall’inedita lettera di “messa in sonno” che Licio Gelli inviò al Grande Oriente D’Italia nel 1981 quando scoppiò il caso P/2, dalla quale si evince che la P/2 era una loggia “regolare” del G.O.I. a tutti gli effetti, cosa che la Gran Maestranza dell’Ordine ha sempre negato. “Ho sempre adempito, nella più completa legalità, alle disposizioni che mi erano state impartite – spiega Licio Gelli nella lettera - comprese quelle di natura amministrativa che, secondo gli accordi, ho sempre assolto mensilmente e puntualmente”. 
*“E’ fuori dubbio che questo sconvolgimento – continua Gelli - è frutto di un’azione e di una volontà politica* che hanno sferrato il loro duro attacco contro la ‘P/2’ sia per poter nascondere fatti di così eccezionale gravità da aver bisogno di una gigantesca e turbinosa cortina di fumo per essere occultati e sia perché si temeva che, attraverso la ‘P/2’, tutta la Massoneria italiana stava rafforzandosi essendo ormai noto che negli ultimi anni si era sviluppato un afflusso di proseliti che non solo erano altamente qualificati, ma che appartenevano a determinati settori o militavano in Partiti democratici che non avevano mai aderito all’Idea Massonica”. 
*La lettera, consegnata dal Gran Maestro della Gran Loggia d’Italia U.m.s.o.i. Gianfranco Pilloni al mensile “Il Cagliaritano”*, distribuito in tutta la Sardegna ed eccezionalmente per questo mese anche nelle edicole di Firenze, Milano e Roma, parla anche di una serie di “favori” che i membri dell’Ordine avrebbero chiesto a Propaganda n°2:“[…] ho commesso un solo errore: quello di aver avuto eccessiva fiducia in certi uomini che erano e sono alla guida del Grande Oriente d’Italia e che, fino a poco tempo fa, non soltanto erano sostenitori della Loggia P/2, ma che da essa, nella medesima parte, si sono rivolti per richiedere normali atti di solidarietà in favore di iscritti ed anche per ottenere l’intervento per questioni di carattere privato”. 
*Una lettera inedita che “Il Cagliaritano” pubblica a 29 anni dall’inchiesta della Magistratura che portò alla fine della P/2*, nella quale Gelli non nasconde il suo sconforto per essere stato “abbandonato” dal Grande Oriente d’Italia: “La Grande Oriente avrebbe dovuto prendere con ogni mezzo a sua disposizione le difese di questi suoi iscritti – continua il “Maestro Venerabile” – la nostra Costituzione stabilisce che i Fratelli devono essere assistiti, quando si trovano ad essere inquisiti dalla Magistratura di un qualsiasi Paese, fino a tanto che non sia stata provata la loro colpevolezza – e aggiunge – Codesta Giunta sapeva perfettamente che la P/2 da oltre un secolo era una loggia ‘coperta’ e non ‘segreta’ ed avrebbe dovuto agire immediatamente e decisamente contro un verdetto errato e iniquo”. 
*La lettera è inserita all’interno di un’intervista al Gran Maestro della Gran Loggia d’Italia U.m.s.o.i. Gianfranco Pilloni* che, nelle otto pagine a lui dedicate, spiega la vera natura della Massoneria: “Non è una lobby d’affari – spiega Pilloni – La natura della Massoneria e delle sue istituzioni è umanitaria, filosofica e morale. Lascia a ciascuno dei suoi membri la scelta e la responsabilità delle proprie opinioni religiose. Stimola tolleranza. Pratica la giustizia, aiuta i bisognosi, promuove l’amore per il prossimo. E’ apolitica e impone ai suoi membri i doveri di lealtà civica”. 
*E sul rapporto tra la Massoneria e la Chiesa, il Gran Maestro Pilloni conclude *“C’è un rapporto di rispetto assoluto. In Massoneria sono presenti anche dei preti cattolici, che occupano ruoli di rilievo nella Chiesa stessa, preti ortodossi e figure di tutte le religioni. Se si è atei non si viene ammessi in Massoneria”. 



http://www.affaritaliani.it/cronache/gelli_lettera251110.html


----------



## Mari' (6 Dicembre 2010)

*Le prime ammissioni di Lombardi ai magistrati*

*Domenico Lusi*
04 dicembre 2010

Dopo Arcangelo Martino, anche l'ex giudice tributario Pasquale Lombardi decide di collaborare con i pm di Roma che indagano sulla P3, la presunta organizzazione segreta che avrebbe fatto capo a Flavio Carboni. Interrogato ieri nel carcere milanese di Opera dal procuratore aggiunto Giancarlo Capaldo, Lombardi ha iniziato a fare le prime ammissioni. L'indagato, che ha compiuto ad agosto 77 anni e che è in carcere dall'8 luglio, avrebbe fornito risposte che hanno lasciato soddisfatto il magistrato. Tra i temi toccati ci sono le pressioni sui giudici della Consulta chiamati a decidere sul Lodo Alfano, le riunioni che si sarebbero svolte a casa del coordinatore del Pdl, Denis Verdini, e le manovre per aggiustare il ricorso in Cassazione della Mondadori per un contenzioso tributario con l'Agenzia delle Entrate. Lombardi è stato anche chiamato a chiarire la natura dei rapporti che, secondo quanto riferito dall'imprenditore Martino, si sarebbe vantato di avere con il premier Silvio Berlusconi e con il sottosegretario alla presidenza del Consiglio, Gianni Letta, che hanno sempre smentito. «Lombardi – aveva raccontato Martino – mi disse che doveva incontrare Berlusconi, che lo doveva portare dal premier l'onorevole Nunzia De Girolamo. Disse anche che lui era in credito con Berlusconi e Letta». All'ex giudice tributario i pm hanno anche chiesto conto dello pseudonimo "Cesare" che gli indagati, secondo i carabinieri del Ros, avrebbero utilizzato per il premier. Per Lombardi potrebbero adesso presto dischiudersi le porte del carcere. Martedì i suoi legali presenteranno al gip istanza di scarcerazione, confidando nel parere favorevole della Procura.


http://www.ilsole24ore.com/art/noti...ombardi-magistrati-063918.shtml?uuid=AYZUfsoC


----------



## Mari' (11 Dicembre 2010)

*Governo/ D'Alema: Cicchitto parla di complotti?Suo nome in atti P2*

*Il mio governo? Se la prenda con Cossiga*

 postato *3 ore* fa  da APCOM

 Roma, 11 dic. (Apcom) - Il presidente dei deputati del Pdl Fabrizio Cicchitto ha parlato di "complotto" contro il governo, Massimo D'Alema gli risponde duramente, conversando con i giornalisti nel corso della manifestazione del Partito democratico. "L'ultima persona al mondo - afferma l'ex ministro degli Esteri - che può parlare di complotti è Cicchitto: il suo nome è citato ampiamente negli atti della Commissione parlamentare sulla P2". 
 Quanto alla citazione che Cicchitto ha fatto della nascita del governo D'Alema nel 1998, "se se la vuole prendere con qualcuno - commenta D'Alema - Cicchitto se la può prendere con il presidente Cossiga: quella fu una decisione sua". 



http://notizie.virgilio.it/notizie/...i_complotti_suo_nome_in_atti_p2,27411182.html


----------



## contepinceton (11 Dicembre 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MAveryDlGmk&NR=1&feature=fvwp


----------



## Mari' (14 Dicembre 2010)

*Nuova P2, Lombardi ottiene i domiciliari

* Dopo cinque mesi di carcere è stata accolta la richiesta dell'ex giudice tributario, coinvolto nelle indagini sulla presunta associazione segreta
 Arresti domiciliari al posto del carcere. E’ stata accolta la richiesta di *Pasquale Lombardi*, uno dei principali indagati nell’inchiesta sulla cosiddetta nuova P2. L’ex giudice tributario era stato arrestato l’8 luglio scorso insieme all’imprenditore* Flavio Carboni* e all’ex assessore di Napoli *Arcangelo Martino*.

 Il gip del tribunale di Roma, *Giovanni De Donato*, ha accolto l’istanza presentata dal legale di Lombardi alla quale i pm che indagano sulla presunta associazione occulta avevano dato parere favorevole. Lombardi sarà ai domiciliari nella sua casa di Cervinara, in provincia di Avellino, e potrà comunicare solo con i familiari, i difensori e il proprio medico curante.

 Nelle motivazioni il gip scrive che la decisione è legata ad “elementi nuovi” sopravvenuti nel corso dell’interrogatorio svolto il 3 dicembre scorso presso il carcere milanese di Opera, nel corso del quale Lombardi ha fatto “ammissioni esplicite” riguardo ad alcune vicende legate all’attività della P3. Nell’ordinanza viene ricostruita la rete di amicizie eccellenti con le quali Lombardi avrebbe messo in atto “attività illecite”, in concorso, tra gli altri, con il senatore* Marcello Dell’Utri*, il coordinatore del Pdl *Denis Verdini* e il sottosegretario alla Giustizia *Giacomo Caliendo*. L’attenuazione delle misure cautelari è dovuta anche “all’età del Lombardi e ai suoi problemi di salute”.

14 dicembre 2010
http://www.ilfattoquotidiano.it/2010/12/14/nuova-p2-lombardi-ottiene-i-domiciliari/81862/


----------



## Mari' (29 Dicembre 2010)

*             È morto Giuseppe Anania
storica figura della massoneria*

                       26 dicembre 2010

L’avvocato Anania, 83 anni, è deceduto la scorsa notte a Genova. È stato una delle figure più note della massoneria genovese “storica”, quella del Goi, il Grande Oriente d’Italia ricoprendo 






Giuseppe Anania

incarichi ai vertici regionali e nazionali.                                                  Anania, noto nel mondo forense, di origini calabresi, è stato ai vertici del Grande Oriente d’Italia, ricoprendo la carica di primo sorvegliante. Negli anni ottanta e Novanta ha condiviso il processo di trasparenza e pubblicizzazione di molte iniziative della massoneria del Goi, seguendo a Genova sia il ritorno nella sede storica di Sampierdarena (un tempo sede del partito socialista) docon il trasferimento del “Tempio” massonico da via Fieschi e le iniziative svolte con il Gran Maestro del Goi, l’avvocato riminese Gustavo Raffi che hanno portato a Genova e in Liguria a molte iniziative pubbliche con la presenza di tutto il collegio dei venerabili e degli iscritti come accaduto nella manifestazione forse più importante per numeri e presenze, svoltasi all’auditorium del Carlo Felice quando tutti i “venerabili” della Liguria furono presenti alla manifestazione pubblica.

http://www.ilsecoloxix.it/p/genova/2010/12/26/AN79nnYE-storica_giuseppe_massoneria.shtml


----------



## Mari' (5 Gennaio 2011)

*Er sor Trecca, conduttore tv ed ex P2 alla corte di Silvio Berlusconi

**Da anni Fabrizio Trifone Trecca presenta su Rete4 il programma "Vivere meglio". Iscritto alla loggia massonica di Licio Gelli. In una delle ultime trasmissioni dice a un disabile sulla sedia a rotelle: "Chi sta mejo de te?"*

Fabrizio Trifone Trecca, è un presentatore tv che parla come mangia. Alla ‘vaccinara’ direbbero a Roma. Medico chirurgo, prima che conduttore, possiede una calata romanesca che è divenuta la cifra stilistica che contraddistingue il suo programma tv su Rete4, *“Vivere meglio”*. Una trasmissione, in onda da anni tutti i sabato mattina, su cui ci sarebbe tanto da discutere per capire quanto ci sia di divulgazione medico-scientifica e quanto di sponsorizzazione più o meno occulta, visto il grande spazio che viene riservato al settore estetico e del benessere.

Lo  stile di  conduzione, come lo hanno definito alcuni critici televisivi, è *‘ruspante’*. Trecca ascolta poco e parla sempre sopra l’intervistato. E anche quando è spinto da un intento magnanimo, Trifone Trecca incappa in gaffe topiche. Una delle ultime è targata 6 novembre, ci viene segnalata da un lettore del nostro online e grazie alla rete siamo riusciti a recuperare il frammento video della trasmissione su *Youtube*. Il medico ha invitato in studio *Andrea Stella*, un ragazzo  bolognese che si è inventato, attraverso la sua associazione no profit,  un progetto  straordinario:* ‘Lo spirito di Stella’*, un’imbarcazione a vela senza  barriere  architettoniche che possa ospitare i ragazzi disabili, senza costi per  gli stessi.

Il ragazzo è sulla sedia a rotelle da 10 anni, da quando nell’agosto del  2000 si trovava a *Miami*, in Florida, per un viaggio premio per la laurea conseguita in giurisprudenza. Andrea sorprende una sera tre ladri in un parcheggio che stanno per rubargli l’automobile. Grida, uno dei tre gli punta una pistola contro e spara alcuni colpi in rapida sequenza. Il ragazzo viene ridotto in fin di vita. Per fortuna i medici lo salvano ma al risveglio scopre che vi è una lesione alla colonna spinale. La condanna per lui, da sempre uno sportivo praticante, amante della vela, è quella di vivere su una sedia a rotelle. Ma non si perde d’animo. Lotta tanto per realizzare un sogno: creare una barca che possa permettere ai ragazzi di disabili di comandarla. Mettersi al timone come un normale skipper. Ci riesce, raccoglie i fondi, investe del suo, coinvolge assi della vela come *Mauro   Pelaschier *e *Giovanni Soldini *e, finalmente, il catamarano salpa in mare. Stella con la sua barca tocca le coste italiane per sensibilizzare la gente contro l’abbattimento fisico e culturale delle barriere architettoniche.

Comincia a tappeto una campagna sui media per far conoscere il suo progetto e viene ospitato anche nello studio tv di Trecca. Trifone Trecca con Stella non si smentisce e da il meglio di se stesso, anzi il peggio. “Senta Stella hai fondato la scuola, hai fatto di tutto, perché uno deve dii ‘poraccio’?”, il ragazzo è imbarazzato ma Trecca non molla *“chi sta mejo  de te? Eh? Ciai pure la faccia de uno coi sordi”* il ragazzo tentenna, esclama “‘beh, ho la fortuna di stare bene di famiglia” un ‘assist’ per il presentatore formidabile “lo vedi, lo vedi che non me sbajo mai io” e ancora “oh portame in barca Stella. Oh ma ‘ndo sta a fidanzata?” la ragazza è nel dietro le quinte, rossa in viso, il conduttore urla “pure bella a fidanzata, cose da pazziii…”.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CI1OrnfPcfE

Come sia arrivato a *Mediaset *Fabrizio Trifone Trecca, è facilmente  spiegabile nella relazione trentennale che lega il medico a *Silvio  Berlusconi*. I due infatti sono stati due ‘grembiulini bianchi’ nella  loggia massonica *Propaganda 2*, nota come *P2*. La loggia segreta nata con fini di sovversione dell’assetto socio-politico-istituzionale italiano. E’ lo stesso ‘gran maestro venerabile’, *Licio Gelli*, a ricordarlo ai  microfoni de *ilfattoquotidiano.it*. “Fabrizio Trifone Trecca era mio medico personale a Roma. Era un iscritto alla Loggia, l’ho conosciuto nel ’72 o ’73. E’ un caro amico, una persona perbene, anche se non ci sentiamo da tempo, resta un amico” e alla domanda se sia stato Trecca ad avergli presentato il *Cavaliere*, Gelli risponde: “Può darsi, può darsi”.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b3sTGQbZ0xs

Il ruolo di Trecca  nella P2 è da ricercare nelle carte della commissione parlamentare d’inchiesta sulla P2_. _“Ti esprimo il più vivo ringraziamento per il tuo solerte lavoro che, in questo scorcio del 1979, hai svolto in favore del gruppo che ti è stato affidato”, la frase è estratta da una lettera che Gelli indirizzò al medico, messo a capo del gruppo numero 17 della Loggia (*tessera n.1748*) e che  si occupava del settore ‘*stampa e tv*‘. Un settore ritenuto strategico  dai massoni per il buon esito del *‘piano di rinascita democratica’.*

Nello stesso  gruppo figuravano tra gli altri anche *Franco Di Bella*, ex direttore del  Corriere della sera, dove Trecca scriveva, *Silvio Berlusconi* (tessera  n.1816), *Gustavo Selva* (tessera n.1814), *Roberto Gervaso* (tessera  n.1813) e *Maurizio Costanzo* (tessera n. 1819). Costanzo portato proprio da Trecca nella loggia e anche lui per decenni tra i volti noti, insieme a quello di Gervaso che conserva da tempo una rubrica fissa su Rete4, sui canali Mediaset di Silvio.


 David Perluigi 
5 gennaio 2011
http://www.ilfattoquotidiano.it/201...-ex-p2-alla-corte-di-silvio-berlusconi/80092/

:mrgreen:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Gennaio 2011)

:up:


----------



## Mari' (6 Gennaio 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> :up:


Bello eh? :mrgreen:


----------



## aristocat (6 Gennaio 2011)

Trecca è indecente. Diciamolo. :blank:


----------



## Mari' (8 Gennaio 2011)

*All’ombra della Cia. Il terrore creato dai Bush (2)*
*
La prima parte è qui*





*

Posada Carriles, l’altro agente della Cia*
   Altri cittadini cubani e venezuelani furono indagati ed arrestati nell’ambito del procedimento contro gli esecutori dell’attentato al Dc-8 esploso nei pressi della costa di Barbados. Molti di essi prestavano o avevano prestato servizio presso un’agenzia di vigilanza privata, la “ICI” (Investigaciones Comerciales e Industriales), con sede a Miami e una filiale a Caracas, diretta dall’ex ispettore di polizia del regime di Batista, Luis Posada Carriles, tra i fondatori della nota organizzazione terroristica anticastrista “Alpha 66”. I tabulati provarono una fitta rete di chiamate telefoniche alla vigilia dell’attentato tra i due esecutori materiali, Hernan Ricardo Losano e Freddy Lugo, e il cubano naturalizzato nordamericano. Altra singolare coincidenza, il primo “fotoreporter” aveva lavorato saltuariamente presso l’agenzia d’investigazione privata ICI.

   Una serie di criptiche telefonate erano state intercettate infine tra lo stesso Posada Carriles e Orlando Bosh. E come il fondatore del “CORU”, Luis Posada era stata arruolato dalla Cia nel 1960, divenendo presto uno dei suoi maggiori esperti nell’uso di esplosivi e nella gestione di azioni controinsorgenti. Posada Carriles fu poi inviato in Guatemala per partecipare all’addestramento della “Brigada 2506”, composta da mercenari cubani e nordamericani, alla vigilia del fallito sbarco nella Baia dei Porci, il 17 aprile del 1961.

   Il tribunale di Caracas chiamato a giudicare sull’attentato di Barbados, condannò Luis Posada Carriles, ma il terrorista riuscì, nel 1985, ad evadere dalla prigione grazie ad un’operazione diretta dalla stazione Cia di Caracas e dai servizi segreti venezuelani (12). A gestire operativamente la fuga di Luis Posada Carriles, fu chiamato un altro dei più accaniti oppositori di Fidel Castro, *Jorge Mas Canosa*, fondatore a Miami dell’organizzazione di estrema destra “The Cuban Nacional Foundation”
.
   Grazie alla rete degli agenti cubani con cui Posada Carriles aveva condiviso negli anni ’60 la partecipazione nella cosiddetta “Operazione Mongosta” (13), il transfuga trovò protezione in Centroamerica, dove la Cia lo reclutò fino al 1990 per alcune azioni clandestine in El Salvador, Guatemala ed Honduras. Più recentemente, nel 1997, il nome di Luis Posada Carriles è apparso nelle cronache dei quotidiani italiani, a seguito del suo coinvolgimento negli attentati ad alcuni importanti hotel dell’Avana, in cui trovò la morte il turista italiano Fabio di Celmo. Posada ha ammesso di aver fornito il denaro agli autori materiali dell’azione terroristica, due cittadini di origine salvadoregna conosciuti durante gli anni trascorsi come agente segreto nel paese centroamericano. “_Mi dispiace per lui, ma si trovava nel posto sbagliato al momento sbagliato_” ha commentato cinicamente la morte del giovane turista italiano, in un’intervista a un quotidiano di Miami.

   Impossibilitato a colpire il leader della rivoluzione cubana nell’isola delle Antille, dopo una lunga serie di attentati falliti o prematuramente abortiti, Luis Posada Carriles ha deciso di agire in occasione delle visite realizzate da Fidel Castro in alcuni paesi centroamericani. Così, alla vigilia dell’arrivo nel novembre 2000 del Capo di Stato cubano a Panama, il terrorista si è trasferito in questo paese per dirigere l’ennesimo attentato dinamitardo contro Castro. Le autorità panamensi, previamente avvertite dai servizi segreti cubani, lo hanno però arrestato qualche ora prima dell’arrivo del leader all’Università di Panama.
   La richiesta di estradizione presentata dal governo dell’Avana per i numerosi attentati eseguiti dal terrorista, è stata respinta dalla presidente di Panama, Mireya Moscoso, e attualmente Luis Posada Carriles è detenuto in una prigione della capitale in attesa che si concluda l’indagine sul piano di assassinio di Fidel Castro (14).


*Gli agenti cubani e lo scandalo Irangate*

   Oltre alla partecipazione nella interminabile stagione del terrorismo nero latinoamericano, un’altra sorprendente analogia caratterizza gli agenti Cia di origine cubana: il loro ruolo di protagonista in alcuni dei maggiori scandali della recente storia nordamericana, primo fra tutti il cosiddetto “Irangate” o “Iran-Contra”, l’ingente traffico di armi destinato al regime dell’ayatollah Khomeini, dipinto dall’allora presidente Ronald Reagan come il “principe del male”, in cambio di aiuti militari e finanziari a favore delle organizzazioni in lotta contro la rivoluzione Sandinista trionfata in Nicaragua (15).

   Nella più spregiudicata real-politik, grazie all’intermediazione di Israele, gli Stati Uniti armavano il primo Stato fondamentalista islamico, aprendo una trattativa clandestina con gli Hezbollah libanesi, pubblicamente accusati di fornire le basi per l’addestramento dei gruppi del terrorismo internazionale (16).

   Dicevamo di Luis Posada Carriles, che dopo l’evasione dal carcere di San Juan de Los Morros finì per operare presso la base aerea di Ilopango in Salvador, reclutato dalla locale agenzia d’intelligence nordamericana. A capo della struttura clandestina di Ilopango, la Cia aveva posto altri due agenti di origini cubane, Rafael Quintero e Felix Rodriguez, direttamente responsabili del trasferimento di armi e denaro alle organizzazioni antisandiniste e del loro addestramento paramilitare.

   Rafael Quintero e Felix Rodriguez operavano congiuntamente sin dal 1960, quando avevano partecipato a Panama ad un corso in operazioni clandestine diretto da personale delle forze armate degli Stati Uniti. Entrambi furono poi inviati per addestrare i controrivoluzionari cubani offertisi per lo sbarco alla Baia dei Porci (17).

   Alla vigilia dell’operazione militare contro Cuba, i due si separarono. A Rafael Quintero venne assegnata una funzione di copertura delle operazioni di mobilitazione e partenza dei controrivoluzionari, mentre Felix Rodriguez fece ingresso clandestinamente a Cuba per organizzare le azioni di sabotaggio che furono scatenate simultaneamente all’attacco (18).

   A seguito del fallimento dello sbarco, i due fecero rientro negli Stati Uniti per svolgere per conto della Cia altre importanti missioni di supporto alle organizzazioni anticastriste. In particolare Felix Rodriguez, per le sue indiscutibili doti “d’intelligence”, intraprese una fulminea carriera di agente segreto, che gli permetterà di essere uno dei protagonisti delle vicende più oscure della recente storia mondiale. Dopo aver assistito nel 1962 a Fort Benning, in Georgia, ad un corso di specializzazione militare delle truppe d’élite delle forze armate Usa (19), Felix Rodriguez fu trasferito in una base operativa della Cia nel Nicaragua del dittatore Somoza, per eseguire un attacco armato ad una nave spagnola, come rappresaglia per la decisione del governo franchista di continuare le attività commerciali con Cuba.

   Risale tuttavia al 1967, l’operazione più spietata portata a termine dall’agente di origini cubane. Entrata in possesso della prova della presenza nella selva della Bolivia di Ernesto Che Guevara alla guida un fronte guerrigliero composto prevalentemente da rivoluzionari cubani, la Cia decise di inviare Felix Rodriguez nel paese sudamericano insieme ad un altro esule dell’Avana, Gustavo Villoldo Sampera, per coordinare la caccia all’eroe della liberazione di Cuba dalla dittatura di Batista. Quando l’esercito fece prigioniero il Che, ferito in un conflitto a fuoco, Rodriguez raggiunse in elicottero il teatro delle operazioni, per trasmettere l’ordine di esecuzione (20).

   Superdecorato per il successo dell’operazione in Bolivia, Felix Rodriguez fu inviato in Perù per presiedere ad un corso di formazione della Cia a favore di una unità di paracadutisti anti-guerriglia. Ottenuta la cittadinanza nordamericana Felix Rodriguez partì per il Sud-Est asiatico per operare agli ordini di Theodore Shackley, capo della stazione Cia in Laos (21).

   Successivamente, Felix Rodriguez passò in Viet Nam, proprio negli anni più cruenti del conflitto tra gli Stati Uniti e il regime comunista di Hanoi. “_A Saigon si dedicò a torturare ed interrogare i prigionieri e si appropriò di alcuni dei loro effetti personali che conserva come trofei_”, scrivono i ricercatori Adys Cupull e Froilan Gonzalez, autori di un importante volume sul complotto della Cia per assassinare Ernesto Che Guevara (22).     

*L’agente Felix e il complotto antisandinista*

   Tornato negli Stati Uniti nel 1979 dopo la sanguinosa avventura asiatica, Felix Rodriguez decise di dedicarsi al traffico d’armi avviando una società in compagnia dello stesso Theodore Shackley, suo superiore in Laos (23). Successivamente passò a svolgere le funzioni di “consulente” della società israeliana ISDS (Internacional Security and Defense System), particolarmente attiva nel mercato latinoamericano, dove riforniva gli arsenali di numerosi governi dittatoriali.

Negli anni 1980-81 la Cia contattò Felix Rodriguez per differenti missioni in Uruguay, Brasile, Costa Rica, Honduras, Guatemala ed El Salvador; a sua volta, l’esercito cileno lo nominò consigliere in “tattiche di controinsorgenza”. Nel 1982 l’agente fu chiamato a coordinare alcuni attentati terroristici contro unità navali cubane inviate in Nicaragua a sostegno del governo sandinista e alla fine dello stesso anno si recò a Buenos Aires per una breve missione di “preparatore” dell’esercito argentino.

   Due anni più tardi il Presidente Ronald Reagan dava l’autorizzazione per l’avvio delle operazioni Iran-Contra e Felix Rodriguez fu inviato in Salvador per assicurare la fornitura di armi agli antisandinisti e collaborare in attività controinsorgenti (24).

   Nella pianificazione dell’operazione di sostegno militare della Contra nicaraguense, grazie ai fondi neri lucrati dalla Cia con il trasferimento di armamento pesante all’Iran e agli Hezbollah libanesi, Felix Rodriguez fu secondo solo al colonnello Oliver North, l’uomo prescelto dalla presidenza degli Stati Uniti per dirigere la segreta triangolazione (25).

   A Felix Rodriguez, il colonnello delegò uno dei compiti più scottanti di tutta l’operazione, il trasferimento agli antisandinisti di denaro in contante, proveniente da alcuni dei maggiori narcotrafficanti colombiani, che proprio in quegli anni avevano lanciato una vasta campagna terroristica contro politici, magistrati, giornalisti e dirigenti sindacali che si opponevano alla cosiddetta “narcodemocratizzazione” dello Stato colombiano.

   Deponendo davanti al “Sottocomitato sul Narcotraffico e il Terrorismo” del Senato degli Stati Uniti, Ramon Milian Rodriguez, accusato di traffico di droga e riciclaggio di denaro sporco, dichiarò di aver consegnato alla fine del 1983 alla Contra 10 milioni di dollari “_grazie all’intermediazione di Felix Rodriguez, che rappresentava la Cia in questa operazione_”. “_Questo denaro_ – aggiunse Ramon Milian Rodriguez - _era stato messo a disposizione da Pablo Escobar, Jorge Ochoa e Carlos Lehder, i capi del Cartello di Medellin_”. A spingere i maggiori boss del narcotraffico a finanziare le operazioni occulte degli Stati Uniti in Nicaragua, sempre secondo la testimonianza, c’era la convinzione che così si sarebbe “_comprata un po’ d’amicizia della Cia affinché essa chiudesse gli occhi sugli invii di stupefacenti negli Stati Uniti_” (26).

In realtà, la Cia ricompensò ampiamente il Cartello di Medellìn per il contributo alla causa antisandinista, assicurandogli ampia libertà di azione nel trasferimento degli stupefacenti dall’area andina al mercato Usa. Esso fu realizzato grazie all’uso delle maggiori infrastrutture presenti in Centroamerica per l’addestramento e il rifornimento di armi alla Contra e degli stessi velivoli contrattati dal Pentagono per il trasporto del materiale bellico (27).

   L’agente della Dea Celerino Castillo, ha rivelato all’autorità giudiziaria di Washington che ingenti quantità di cocaina provenienti dalla Colombia, finivano “_negli hangar dell’aeroporto di Ilopango, da dove venivano poi trasportati negli Stati Uniti da piloti che godevano della protezione governativa_”. Alcune partite di droga sarebbero giunte direttamente in alcune basi militari della Florida, in particolare quella di Homestead, a sud di Miami (28).

   Il ruolo strategico delle basi militari centroamericane nello scambio armi-droga, e più esplicitamente dell’agente Cia chiamato a coordinarne le attività, è stato confermato dalle testimonianze di alcuni dei piloti contrattati per il rifornimento militare alla Contra.

   In una dichiarazione resa ai giudici, il pilota Michael Toliver, ha ammesso di aver trasportato alla base di Aguagate, Honduras, 14 tonnellate di apparecchiature militari e di essere rientrato in patria con 12 tonnellate di marihuana. “_Ad Aguagate_ – ha spiegato Michael Toliver - _ho ricevuto il denaro per le armi, 75.000 dollari, da una persona che si faceva chiamare Max Gomez_”. Non fu difficile per gli inquirenti verificare che “Max Gomez” non era altro che il nome di copertura di Felix Rodriguez.

*Il fronte sud dell’offensiva narcoparamilitare contro Managua*

   L’inchiesta sulla rete Cia realizzata in Centroamerica per sostenere la campagna contro il governo rivoluzionario del Nicaragua, appurò altresì che al fine di potenziare il traffico armi-droga erano stati realizzati alcuni aeroporti clandestini in Costa Rica, paese che aveva dichiarato la propria neutralità nel conflitto, intraprendendo un’importante attività di mediazione tra le parti belligeranti (29). A beneficiarsi particolarmente di queste infrastrutture in Costa Rica fu il gruppo antisandinista dell’ARDE, guidato da Eden Pastora, che ottenne benefici per oltre 250.000 dollari utilizzati per l’acquisto di armi leggere ed un elicottero.

   Jesus Garcia, ex funzionario di origini cubane del Ministero della Giustizia degli Stati Uniti, ha ammesso che alcuni voli partiti dall’aeroporto di Fort Lauderdale, a nord di Miami per raggiungere una pista segreta alla frontiera settentrionale del Costa Rica, “_facevano rientro con mezza tonnellata di cocaina, che era già impacchettata e pronta per l’imbarco_”.

   La pista segreta in questione era quella realizzata dalla rete Cia all’interno di un rancho del facoltoso cittadino nordamericano John Hull, che risiedeva nella capitale San José (30). In stretto contatto con Oliver North, John Hull fungeva da intermediario nel finanziamento del “Secondo Fronte Antisandinista” diretto da Adolfo Calero, uno dei più intransigenti capi della controrivoluzione. Dopo la rottura di quest’ultimo con Eden Pastora, accusato di “tradimento” per aver avviato una timida trattativa di dialogo con Managua, John Hull accettò di partecipare nel complotto orchestrato dalla stazione locale della Cia per assassinare il leader dell’ARDE.

   Per eseguire il fallito attentato contro Eden Pastora furono chiamati il cubano-nordamericano Francisco Chanes e il libico naturalizzato cileno Amac Galil. Il primo era uno dei finanziatori di un’organizzazione anticastrista con sede a Miami, la “Brigada 2506” – dal nome della forza paramilitare che sbarcò a Cuba – e dirigeva una società per l’importazione del pesce, presumibilmente utilizzata per l’introduzione in Florida di cocaina colombiana (31). Amac Galil invece, era ritenuto uno dei maggiori terroristi internazionali al soldo dei servizi segreti di Augusto Pinochet (32). Ancora una volta le ombre dell’asse criminale internazionale Cile-Miami costituito dalla Cia dopo il golpe contro Salvador Allende.

   Nel rancho di John Hull fu pianificato un altro attentato - poi abortito – contro l’ambasciatore degli Stati Uniti in Costa Rica, Lewis Tamb, che aveva come fine quello di far cadere la responsabilità della morte del diplomatico sui sandinisti per giustificare un’invasione militare Usa in Nicaragua. Il denaro per questo attentato fu promesso direttamente da Pablo Escobar e Jorge Ochoa, come vendetta per le pressioni di Tamb, al tempo in cui ricopriva la carica di ambasciatore a Bogotà, a favore della firma del trattato di estradizione Colombia-Stati Uniti dei maggiori boss del narcotraffico (33). Per eseguire l’attentato contro il diplomatico, era stato contattato l’ex funzionario Usa di origini cubane, Jesus Garcia.

*Note*

(12) Luis Posada Carriles aveva prestato per anni la propria consulenza a favore della DISIP, l’agenzia che coordinava i servizi segreti venezuelani, responsabile di gravi atti di tortura contro attivisti politici e sindacali.

(13) L’“Operazione Mangosta” comprende la lunga serie di incursioni paramilitari contro Cuba dopo l’avventura della Baia dei Porci e di falliti attentati contro la vita di Fidel Castro e dei maggiori uomini del governo rivoluzionario, primo fra tutti il ‘comandante’ Ernesto Che Guevara.

(14) Per il fallito l’attentato contro Fidel Castro è stato arrestato a Panama anche Gaspar Jimenez Escobedo, sospettato di aver trasferito a Caracas, nel 1985, i soldi raccolti a Miami, per consentire l’evasione di Luis Posada.
      (15) In particolare, nel gennaio 1986, furono trasferiti all’Iran 4.000 missili anti-tank, imbarcati in una nave da trasporto a cui furono forniti falsi documenti di carico. Le operazioni d’imbarco furono coordinate dall’allora primo assistente militare del Segretario della Difesa, generale Colin L. Powell. Nel 1991, Powell, sarà comandante delle forze Usa che scateneranno la “Tempesta del Deserto” contro l’Iraq di Saddam Hussein. Nel 2001 assumerà la carica di Segretario di Stato nell’amministrazione di George Bush junior.

(16) La negoziazione con il regime di Teheran, a cui sono stati forniti sistemi missilistici, elicotteri ed altri armamenti pesanti prontamente utilizzati nella sanguinosa guerra contro l’Iraq, è stata realizzata in aperta violazione delle direttive del Congresso degli Stati Uniti, il quale aveva bandito qualsiasi relazione politico-militare ed economica con l’Iran. Parte degli introiti delle commesse d’armi furono dirottati a favore della Contra, che poté incrementare a dismisura le operazioni terroristiche contro obiettivi civili e le infrastrutture vitali del Nicaragua. Infine furono finanziate le operazioni coperte della Cia e delle Forze armate Usa a sostegno della politica di oppressione dei regimi alleati centroamericani (El Salvador, Guatemala, Honduras).

(17) Rafel Quintero e Felix Rodriguez erano membri del gruppo speciale che si era fissato come obiettivo l’assassinio di Fidel Castro e l’infiltrazione nell’isola di Cuba per eseguire attentati terroristici a infrastrutture civili e militari (“Operazione Mangosta”).

(18) Dopo l’annientamento della brigata controrivoluzionaria nella Baia dei Porci, Felix Rodriguez fu costretto a nascondersi nell’isola sino a quando poté fuggire all’estero grazie ad un funzionario dell’ambasciata spagnola a Cuba e all’ambasciatore venezuelano Jose Nuceti Sardi.

(19) A questo corso “avanzato”, Felix Rodriguez partecipò in compagnia di altri terroristi-agenti Cia di origini cubane, tra cui Luis Posada Carriles e Jorge Mas Canosa, leader della “Cuban Nazional Foundation”, la maggiore organizzazione anticastrista presente negli Stati Uniti.

(20) Secondo alcune dichiarazioni stampa dei militari boliviani testimoni dell’esecuzione, lo stesso agente cubano avrebbe sparato sul corpo ormai senza vita del Che.

(21) L’agente Cia Theodore Shackley era stato capo sezione dell’agenzia d’intelligence a Miami quando fu avviata la cosiddetta “Operazione Mangosta” contro il governo rivoluzionario di Cuba; in seguito fu trasferito in Italia per dirigere la stazione Cia di Roma. Durante gli anni trascorsi in Viet Nam, Shackley prese parte all’esecuzione del cosiddetto “Piano Phoenix”, il programma di eliminazione fisica di 40.000 tra civili e rappresentanti dell’opposizione politica del Viet Nam del Sud, realizzato dalle forze paramilitari del regime di Hanoi. Per eseguire il programma, Shackley creò _ad hoc_ il cosiddetto “Gruppo per le Operazioni Speciali” SOG, di cui furono membri il colonnello Oliver North, il generale John Singlaud e l’ufficiale Richard Secord, tra i maggiori protagonisti dieci anni più tardi dell’_affaire_ Iran-Contra. Dopo il Sud-est asiatico, Theodore Schakley fu inviato in Iran per addestrare gli uomini del “Savak”, il servizio segreto dello Scià. Congedatosi ufficialmente dalla Cia, insieme ad altri ex colleghi (Frank Terpil, Thomas Clines, Richard Secord), intraprese l’attività di finanziere e di trafficante d’armi, giungendo ad impossessarsi di un importante istituto bancario, la “Nugan Hand Bank” di Sidney, implicata nel 1980 in un grande scandalo internazionale relativo a transazioni clandestine di armi a paesi sotto embargo. Shackley, in particolare, fu l’uomo che presentò a fine anni ‘60 (grazie a Frank Terpil) Licio Gelli ad Alexander Haig, viceconsigliere di Nixon per la sicurezza mondiale. Nell’occasione Haig diede l’approvazione per l’affiliazione alla loggia P2 di oltre 400 ufficiali delle forze armate italiane e della Nato. Alla P2 aderirono anche alcuni dei piú alti vertici delle forze armate argentine ed uruguayane, implicati nell’esecuzione del “Plan Condor”.

(22) A. Cupull, F. Gonzalez, “La Cia contra el Che”, Editora Politica, La Habana, 1992.

(23) Sempre nel 1979, Rodriguez fu implicato nell’indagine relativa all’attentato contro l’ex presidente honduregno Roberto Suazo Cordoba, insieme ad un suo socio nella vendita di armamenti, Gerard Latchinian. Rodriguez e Latchinian erano titolari della “Giro Aviation Corp.” di Miami. Mentre quest’ultimo fu condannato a 35 anni di prigione, Felix Rodriguez fu assolto in quanto le prove che erano state raccolte, sparirono misteriosamente alla vigilia del processo.Gerard Lactninian fu arrestato nel novembre 1983 quando tentava di introdurre negli Stati Uniti cocaina per un valore superiore ai 10 milioni di dollari.

   (24) La sua base operativa fu l’aeroporto di Ilopango, anche se Felix Rodriguez si sposterà continuamente in Honduras e Guatemala, dirigendo importanti operazioni a fianco dei militari di questi due paesi. In particolare, presso la base delle forze speciali honduregne di Tamara, Tegucigalpa, l’agente avrebbe coordinato l’addestramento degli uomini degli “squadroni della morte” impegnati a “ripulire” il paese dalle organizzazioni della sinistra.

(25) Il colonnello Oliver North è stato uno degli artefici della crociata del Presidente Ronald Reagan, contro il “terrorismo internazionale”, nella prima metà degli anni ’80. Egli ha diretto l’operazione di liberazione dell’equipaggio del TWA 847 sequestrato da un commando libanese nel 1985 a Beirut e il bombardamento di Tripoli e Bengasi contro il leader libico Gheddafi, il “demonio” di turno degli Stati Uniti. Oliver North è stato responsabile, inoltre, delle operazioni militari nordamericane nel Mediterraneo durante i giorni del sequestro della nave da crociera “Achille Lauro” e del fallito tentativo di condurre negli Stati Uniti i sequestratori e il leader del Fronte di Liberazione Palestinese, Abul Abbas. La vicenda rappresentò una grave violazione dei principi cardine del diritto internazionale: alcuni caccia Usa “dirottarono” in volo l’aereo che li stava trasferendo in Egitto, costringendolo ad atterrare nella base aeronavale siciliana di Sigonella. Per qualche ora si rischiò il conflitto a fuoco tra gli uomini dell’Aeronautica Militare italiana e la Delta Force degli Stati Uniti. L’intervento del governo italiano impedì il trasferimento dei cittadini mediorientali e i sequestratori furono giudicati in Italia.

(26) Il trafficante Ramon Milian Rodriguez era stato per anni un fedele contribuente delle campagne elettorali del Partito Repubblicano. Ha partecipato nel 1981 come invitato alla cerimonia di insediamento dell’amministrazione Reagan-Bush. Due anni più tardi fu arrestato dall’Fbi a Panama, dove era giunto con un aereo privato e 5 milioni di dollari in contanti che intendeva “lavare” in una delle tante banche locali.

(27) Secondo la Dea, alcuni dei velivoli incaricati del trasporto di armi alla Contra rientravano negli Stati Uniti con ingenti carichi di cocaina. In questa maniera il Cartello di Medellìn assicurò al mercato nordamericano l’ingresso di una tonnellata di cocaina alla settimana, con un valore oscillante tra i 26 e i 50 milioni di dollari. È stato altresì accertato l’utilizzo per il traffico di droga, degli stessi velivoli impiegati per la distribuzione di “aiuti umanitari” alle organizzazioni antisandiniste. La società “Vortex”, ad esempio, con sede a Miami, di proprietà del finanziere Alberto Herreros, contattata dall’Ufficio per gli Aiuti Umanitari per il Nicaragua del Dipartimento di Stato, introdusse in Florida 500 chili di marihuana prodotta in Colombia.

(28) Tra i piloti Castillo ricorda il trafficante di droga ed armi William Brasher, che godeva “_di credenziali della Cia e dell’Fbi e la sua jeep era intestata all’ambasciata Usa in Salvador_”. William Brasher agiva in strettissimo collegamento con Felix Rodriguez, ed era uno degli uomini di maggior fiducia del colonnello Oliver North.

(29) Le basi dei gruppi antisandinisti in Costa Rica rappresentarono un punto ideale per il rifornimento dei velivoli utilizzati dai narcotrafficanti colombiani che pagavano tra i 10 e i 25.000 dollari per ogni atterraggio delle avionette dedite al trasporto della cocaina verso il mercato nordamericano.

(30) Secondo quanto appurato dalla Dea, John Hull era entrato in contatto con i boss colombiani Pablo Escobar e Jorge Ochoa attraverso due esiliati cubani, René Corbo e Felipe Vidal, che nel 1961 con la “Brigada 2506” avevano partecipato allo sbarco nella Baia dei Porci, e che al tempo dell’Irangate curavano il rifornimento di gasolio per i velivoli che trasportavano la cocaina via Costa Rica.

(31) In questa società di Francisco Chanes “_sarebbero forti gli interessi di Rolando Martinez, che nel 1960 fu membro di un gruppo incaricato di assassinare Fidel Castro_” (fonte: “Le Monde Diplomatique”, settembre 1987).

(32) Lo stesso Amac Galil si sarebbe incaricato di preparare l’attentato dinamitardo in un hotel di San José che ospitava una conferenza stampa di Eden Pastora. Il leader della Contra si salvò dall’esplosione, riportando lievi ferite, mentre risultarono morte due persone e gravemente feriti due giornalisti statunitensi.

(33) Il ruolo anti-narcos di Lewis Tumb in Colombia fu tuttavia molto più ambiguo e contraddittorio. Fu lui infatti a coniare il termine di “narcoguerriglia” per enfatizzare le responsabilità delle organizzazioni guerrigliere nelle operazioni di produzione della cocaina, mentre al contrario preferì non pronunciarsi sugli oggettivi legami tra le organizzazioni paramilitari di estrema destra e gli uomini dei cartelli della cocaina.


http://www.agoravox.it/All-ombra-della-Cia-Il-terrore,21469.html


----------



## Quibbelqurz (9 Gennaio 2011)

Grazie


----------



## Mari' (9 Gennaio 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Grazie


:up: di niente.


----------



## Mari' (25 Gennaio 2011)

*"La massoneria dietro B."
*_di Fabrizio Gatti_ 

«I 'grembiuli' sono schierati con il premier e contro Fini. Licio Gelli è finito, ma sopra di lui c'è sempre stato e c'è ancora un livello superiore di affari e di trame, con contatti nei servizi». A 92 anni, parla Bruno Rozera, enciclopedia vivente delle logge italiane
                                          (24 gennaio 2011) 








_Bruno Rozera_Tra Silvio Berlusconi e Gianfranco Fini, con chi sta la massoneria? Bruno Rozera, 92 anni, il massone più anziano d'Italia, ha la risposta pronta: "La massoneria è schierata con Berlusconi". Per questo giornali storicamente amici del Grande Oriente come "l'Avanti", ora di Aldo Chiarle e Valter Lavitola, ci avrebbero dato dentro con l'inchiesta sul presidente della Camera e la famosa casa a Monte Carlo di suo cognato, Giancarlo Tulliani. Ma anche sui misteri che hanno accompagnato la prima e questa morente seconda Repubblica, non è ancora detta l'ultima parola. A cominciare dai capi occulti della P2: secondo Rozera, la storia non finisce con le indagini della commissione parlamentare di Tina Anselmi.​ 
Prefetto in pensione e fratello di 33 grado in sonno per ragioni di età, Bruno Rozera può parlarne in prima persona. La sua testimonianza è un'enciclopedia. Vissuta in diretta. Dalle trincee in Libia come ufficiale di artiglieria alle cronache sul bunga-bunga nelle notti calde di Arcore, non si è perso nulla. Ha partecipato alla difesa di Roma dopo l'8 settembre. Ha combattuto con gli inglesi a Montecassino. È sopravvissuto allo sbarco ad Anzio. Ha operato come agente dell'Office of strategic services nella guerra di Liberazione. È diventato ispettore generale nel ministero dell'Interno dell'Italia repubblicana e sovrano ispettore del Grande Oriente d'Italia. Amico di Licio Gelli e degli italo-americani che per decenni hanno giocato al colpo di Stato sulla pelle degli italiani. Antifascista dichiarato, ha avuto il tempo di prenderne le distanze. Privilegio di chi, nato il 15 luglio 1918, mantiene la lucidità di un ragazzino.

*Prefetto Rozera, alla fine chi ha beneficiato di trame e complotti?*
"Servivano a stabilizzare la Dc. Il colpo di Stato credo che sia stato fatto in epoche successive. Con l'appoggio di certe persone. Anche con forze che vorrei dire mafiose, ma non certo statali".  

*Veniamo allora all'attualità. I massoni italiani stanno sostenendo Berlusconi?*
"Posso rispondere che c'è massone e massone. Come c'è uomo e uomo".

*E tra Berlusconi e Fini, la massoneria con chi si è schierata?*
"La massoneria è con Berlusconi".
*
Per questo "l'Avanti" avrebbe indagato sul presidente della Camera?* 
"Non conosco personalmente Valter Lavitola. Ma Chiarle è un caro amico. Ha amicizie nella massoneria". 

*Perché sostenere Berlusconi?*
"Perché Berlusconi qualche aiuto lo dà. Io non vedrei misteri dove non stanno". 
*
Rozera e Berlusconi hanno almeno una cosa in comune: l'elenco della P2*.
"Zero porta a zero. Con me niente".
*
Il suo nome c'è, numero 76.*
"Certo, l'elenco lo conosco. Ho chiesto a Giuseppe Telaro di togliere il mio nome immediatamente".

*Chi?*
"Telaro. Si occupava della segreteria dell'ordine massonico. Curava i fascicoli e così tanta gente si è trovata iscritta alla P2. Il professor Telaro era un dipendente del ministero della Pubblica istruzione. Aveva rapporti con la Sicilia. Grazie ai suoi contatti incontrai un giorno il boss Frank Tre dita Coppola, al confino in provincia di Roma. Costruiva palazzi. A quel pranzo c'era un sindaco di allora della capitale. Telaro aveva amicizie ben qualificate. Anche con Franco Restivo, ministro dell'Interno nel 1970".

*Torniamo a Gelli.*
"Gelli mi ha stimato. E gli devo chiedere scusa perché un giorno, interrogato da un magistrato, risposi che era un arteriosclerotico. Gelli voleva affidarmi la Lega italiana. E forse ho fatto male a non prenderla, con le mie modeste capacità sarebbe diventato un partito".

*La Lega italiana, il 1991, i misteri tra la prima e la seconda Repubblica e anche un'indagine, poi archiviata, della Procura di Palermo. Chi ne era l'ispiratore?*
"L'ispiratore è stato Gelli".

*Qual era lo scopo della Lega italiana?*
"Quello che avrei scelto io. Antitesi alla Lega Nord, un partito patriottico. Con gente che capisse di economia politica. Con gente per bene. Gelli mi disse: arriveranno pure i finanziamenti. Me ne sono andato perché mi sono scocciato. L'ambiente era un po' ridicolo. E poi c'era un senatore socialista che era stato condannato. Stare con lui non mi piaceva. Gelli era rimasto dispiaciuto".

(pagina 1 di 3)


(pagina 2)
*Nata Forza Italia, della Lega italiana non se ne fece più nulla. Che rapporti aveva con Gelli?*
"Per la verità non l'ho mai frequentato assiduamente. Gelli è finito quando l'ambasciata americana l'ha mollato. Punto e basta. Un giorno eravamo io e lui e un esponente dell'Ordine dei giornalisti in via Veneto. E Gelli, indicando l'ambasciata, dice: "M'hanno mollato". Era a Roma per fare la tessera da pubblicista". 

*Non è mai stato informato di essere iscritto alla P2. Dicono tutti così, no?*
"Della mia iscrizione sono venuto a saperlo dai documenti delle indagini".

*Dunque Telaro avrebbe passato gli elenchi anagrafici della massoneria a Gelli.*
"È logico. A quell'epoca c'era molta gente della massoneria che, per avere un incarico, passava da Gelli".

*Perché la massoneria comincia a frequentare i servizi segreti?*
"Erano i servizi segreti a frequentare la massoneria. Chiamavano al telefono il dottor Firenze, il gran maestro Lino Salvini. Cercavano informazioni per fare carriera, avere raccomandazioni e compagnia bella. I militari si iscrivevano alla P2 per fare carriera".
*
Gelli negli anni dello scandalo parlò di una loggia P2 composta da 2.400 persone. L'elenco scoperto però si ferma a meno di mille. Esiste un elenco segreto della massoneria?*
"No".

*Ma c'è qualcuno, iscritto alla P2, più potente di Gelli?*
"Ovvio che al di sopra di Gelli ci fossero altri livelli. I livelli si trovavano sia nel partito politico, la Dc, sia nei servizi segreti. Tanti personaggi che ora stanno per andarsene al Creatore queste cose le sanno. L'opera monumentale della commissione Anselmi serve come prefazione. Ma bisogna studiare i personaggi uno per uno".

*Quindi esiste un livello superiore?*
"C'è sempre stato un livello superiore a Gelli".

*Lei indica un grand commis degli affari, ex democristiano ed ex piduista, intervenuto anche nell'inchiesta su Guido Bertolaso e i grandi appalti, promettendo protezione ad Angelo Balducci, il presidente del Consiglio dei lavori pubblici prima del suo arresto. Fa parte del Grande Oriente d'Italia?  *
"Nella maniera più categorica, no".

*Senza documenti di prova non ne pubblicheremo il nome.*
"Basta chiedere in giro. Si può sapere chi è più potente di questi? Gelli certo no. Anzi Gelli lo temeva". 

*Lei è stato viceprefetto a Frosinone, il collegio elettorale di Giulio Andreotti...*
"Per i ciociari Andreotti era tutto. Facevo una bella figura pure io quando arrivava lui. Era una cosa... altro che Mussolini".

*C'è un altro nome che in quegli anni si è mosso tra massoneria e trame italiane: Elvio Sciubba, l'ha conosciuto?*
"È morto purtroppo. Sono stato molto amico di Sciubba. Fino a che non c'è stata una rottura, per il suo punto di vista ideologico. Sciubba era amico del generale dei carabinieri Giuseppe Pièche che credo l'abbia istigato. Pièche andava dal ministro Scelba ogni mattina a rompergli i medesimi: parlava sempre di colpi di Stato, degli jugoslavi che avrebbero occupato l'Italia. E Scelba l'ha chiamato come direttore generale dell'antincendi dove lavoravo io. Arrivato Pièche sono dovuto uscire. Mi mandarono a dirigere il fondo per il culto. Distribuivo il dovuto a vescovi e prelati".
*
Niente male per un massone. E Sciubba?*
"Aveva i suoi amici fascisti. Gli americani più deleteri, non quelli che hanno combattuto la guerra. Li ha portati Sciubba a Roma. Qualche generale gli fece credere al colpo di Stato. Gli fece anche credere che in caso di vittoria sarebbe stato nominato ministro del Tesoro. Penso che Andreotti conoscesse tutto. Ma questa cosa qui non l'ha fatta passare. L'amico Sciubba, che era un funzionario del ministero del Tesoro, venne trasferito a Parigi. Ma su Sciubba c'è un fatto molto più importante".

*Quale?*
"Ha portato Frank Gigliotti in Italia".

*Un altro massone, italo-americano, reverendo metodista, membro di una rete di italo-americani fascisti e anticomunisti, artefice delle reti clandestine che porteranno alla struttura di Gladio...*
"Proprio lui. Credo sia venuto a Roma a spese del generale Pièche, o di Sciubba o della massoneria stessa. E Gigliotti ha preso contatto con Malfatti, Francesco Malfatti, consigliere diplomatico del presidente della Repubblica, Giuseppe Saragat".



 (pagina 3 di 3)
*I massoni non badano mai alla reputazione dei confratelli?*
"Qua le porcherie più grosse sono state fatte contro il comunismo. Questa è stata una specie di scudo per fare le più grandi porcherie in Italia".

*Da quando è nella massoneria?*
"5 dicembre 1944, loggia Cola di Rienzo, Roma. Avevo 26 anni. Sono stato anche nella Colosseum. Mio padre, avvocato e antifascista, era massone".
*
La pagina più bella nella guerra di Liberazione?*
"Lo sbarco ad Anzio. Veramente mi ha fatto tremare i polsi. Combattevo tra il fiume Garigliano e Montecassino con gli inglesi della 56ma divisione. Una notte ci hanno caricati su un autocarro, non sapevamo dove andavamo. Verso le undici di sera siamo arrivati a Pozzuoli. Ci hanno imbarcato e il giorno dopo, poco dopo l'alba, siamo sbarcati ad Anzio. Ci siamo incamminati. Da lì è cominciata una gragnuola di colpi. Questo obice sparava continuamente e siamo rimasti inchiodati in piccole fosse per un mese, un mese e mezzo. I tedeschi stavano in alto e sparavano a noi che stavamo in basso". 
*
Come ha raggiunto gli inglesi, dopo l'8 settembre?*
"L'8 ottobre del 1943 ho ascoltato l'inno reale su radio Bari e mi sono sentito un verme. Il giorno dopo ho salutato mia sorella a Roma, ho attraversato le linee tedesche. Le ho passate a Garigliano. C'era una piccola zattera, una signora la mattina mi ha fatto passare. Ci ha portato un fiasco di vino a me e a un soldato tedesco in servizio. Quella sera con questo soldato mi sono ubriacato. Abbiamo cantato l'Internazionale".
*
Questi sono anni di revisionismo storico. Che effetto le fa?*
"Voglio cominciare dalla nomina di Ignazio La Russa a ministro della Difesa: con la sua storia personale, secondo me è la più grave offesa che si potesse fare ai caduti della guerra di Liberazione e soprattutto al personale in servizio nell'esercito. L'Italia l'abbiamo liberata noi, non so se è chiaro? Il più grande amico mio, uno dei più grandi italiani, Giuliano Vassalli, diceva che non ci può essere un parallelismo fra quelli di Salò e quelli che non stavano a Salò".

*Il sindaco della sua città, Gianni Alemanno, la sera della sua elezione è stato accolto da saluti fascisti. Che cosa ha provato?*
"Schifo".


http://espresso.repubblica.it/dettaglio/la-massoneria-dietro-b/2142880


----------



## Amoremio (28 Gennaio 2011)

la moltiplicazione delle sottosezioni


io gradirei avere lo scannatoio :mexican:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (29 Gennaio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> la moltiplicazione delle sottosezioni
> 
> 
> io gradirei avere lo scannatoio :mexican:


 Io no. Però sotto casa ho la piazza e possiamo organizzare il TradiWrestling :rotfl:


----------

